# Calling all Teachers in Dubai



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

My wife is applying for positions in Dubai I need to know is it better to be in Dubai and apply for positions and visit schools speaking to head-teachers is this strategy more productive than sending her CV from the UK. 

I am due over soon I am going to bring my wife's CV with me and go and see the schools myself, I could get my wife over for three - four weeks I really need to get her a position before the new schooling year we don't want to be living apart whilst she is working in the UK - it's not my wife I will miss its my kids ..lol only kidding ..haha
If anyone can shed any light on this approach I would be most grateful she's a Secondary ICT teacher but teaching other age groups such as primary isn't a problem she has done this before through her supply work.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

No expert in this field, but seeing from forum posts it looks like a lot of teachers get jobs from outside the country (and some get jobs from within the UAE as well). All schools have websites with career sections on them. So she could apply, while you could get in touch with a few schools as well while you are here.
If schools know that she would be here on her husband's visa, they might try and not duplicate benefits like tickets home etc.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

rsinner said:


> No expert in this field, but seeing from forum posts it looks like a lot of teachers get jobs from outside the country (and some get jobs from within the UAE as well). All schools have websites with career sections on them. So she could apply, while you could get in touch with a few schools as well while you are here.
> If schools know that she would be here on her husband's visa, they might try and not duplicate benefits like tickets home etc.


Thanks I need to find a job first hopefully then I can bring her over on my visa she has been applying February I have been told is the month for recruitment I'm out soon I will visit the schools find her a job and me one too ..it's going to be a busy two months ...

I need to ask a question I have booked 30 nights in a hotel I want to book another 30 nights will the hotel take my booking because my visa will only be for 30 days however I will renew this via a visa run or hopefully through a work visa but initially it will only be for 30 days ...could that pose a problem or would it be fine to book on my name, if it is a problem I could book it on my friends name

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ask the hotel? I would suspect that this will not be an issue.


----------



## mlkendall (Feb 2, 2013)

ZeeKhan said:


> My wife is applying for positions in Dubai I need to know is it better to be in Dubai and apply for positions and visit schools speaking to head-teachers is this strategy more productive than sending her CV from the UK.
> 
> I am due over soon I am going to bring my wife's CV with me and go and see the schools myself, I could get my wife over for three - four weeks I really need to get her a position before the new schooling year we don't want to be living apart whilst she is working in the UK - it's not my wife I will miss its my kids ..lol only kidding ..haha
> If anyone can shed any light on this approach I would be most grateful she's a Secondary ICT teacher but teaching other age groups such as primary isn't a problem she has done this before through her supply work.
> ...


Our experience with the schools here is not very good. I know a lot of teachers in Dubai and the schools that they work for (there are good ones out there I think) are very administration focused. For example the primary school teachers I know are in full contact with the kids all day with no breaks not even for lunch and they have to submit detailed lesson plans to the admin a week in advance and piles and piles of student work and exams etc for each student even in year one. 

I think all schools are different and each subject is as well but from our experience I would ask a lot of detailed questions about work outside of the classroom, freedom to teach as you like, detailed breakdown of payment, and get it all in writing. Just be careful and don't assume it will all be as it is stated or assumed. We found out the hard way. 

Good luck!


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Not sure if this is of any use to you but the guardian job site seems to have quite a few postings for recruitment/interview days in the UK for teaching jobs in the UAE.


----------



## lil_hel (Jul 29, 2012)

90% of English Teachers get their job in the UK, with interviews in London or via Skype.

The best websites are The TES - Education Jobs, Teaching Resources, Magazine & Forums Teachanywhere - Find jobs teaching abroad and the Guardian Jobsite. 

Or find out the name of the company of the schools your wife is interested in and look on March time on other websites.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

lil_hel said:


> 90% of English Teachers get their job in the UK, with interviews in London or via Skype.
> 
> The best websites are The TES - Education Jobs, Teaching Resources, Magazine & Forums Teachanywhere - Find jobs teaching abroad and the Guardian Jobsite.
> 
> Or find out the name of the company of the schools your wife is interested in and look on March time on other websites.


Thanks for that noticed your from Skipton we live in Langho near Whalley ...along the A59 hope your enjoying Dubai applying for posts via tes and my wife's been asked to attend an interview on Monday for a school in Dubai called Institute of Applied Technology struggling to get much info on the school, have you heard of them?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

If this: Institute of Applied Technology - Home , is indeed the same school you are wondering about, it looks like she would be working (if successful, good luck) for what is in intensive purposes a state university sponsored by the Abu Dhabi/Federal government... as far as wages are concerned, in comparison to the private sector, for most jobs government/public sector pay-scale is among the best...


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

saraswat said:


> If this: Institute of Applied Technology - Home , is indeed the same school you are wondering about, it looks like she would be working (if successful, good luck) for what is in intensive purposes a state university sponsored by the Abu Dhabi/Federal government... as far as wages are concerned, in comparison to the private sector, for most jobs government/public sector pay-scale is among the best...


Thanks the link won't open but this is the website www.iat.ac.ae by your description it sounds like the one, I have never heard of them you tend to hear of Gems, Repton, etc but I am happy to hear that you feel this school/university is credible...we shall know more by Monday evening ..Thanks

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------

